
Ask HN: What is your experience with e-commerce platforms? - jklein11
Which e-commerce platforms have you used and what has been your experience with them?
======
anngrant
In my opinion, Shopify is the best and the most powerful eCommerce platform. I
suggest that you read this unbiased review -
[http://www.webbuildersguide.com/website-builders-
reviews/sho...](http://www.webbuildersguide.com/website-builders-
reviews/shopify-review/) . At first, I was looking at Shopify and Bigcommerce.
I think Shopify has a easier user interface so that makes setting up much
easier.

------
mjoxley
Magento CE is an absolute nightmare but very powerful once you get to grips
with it.

